# [Word 2007] Dokumentstruktur korrumpiert



## Snape (15. September 2007)

Moin,
Mir passiert es immer wieder, dass ich ein absolut integres Word-Dokument abspeichere 
(egal welche Version), ein paar mal in Word 2007 überarbeite und abspeichere, und nach 
Schließen der Datei und erneutem Öffnen die Dokumentstruktur wildeste Anzeigen liefert. 
Normaler Text wird quasi plötzlich als eine Art Überschrift in der Dokumentstruktur 
angezeigt. Also in der Dokumentstruktur wird aus

1 Einleitung
1.1 Unterpunkt
1.2 Unterpunkt2
2. Anfang
3. Abspann
4. Anhang

durch den von Word umformatierten Text:

1 Einleitung
In diesem Dokument geht es um...
1.1 Unterpunkt
1.2 Unterpunkt2
Abbildung 1: Darstellung von was tollem
2. Anfang
Beispiel: So könnte es aussehen
3. Abspann
Abschließend ein paar Worte zum Gesamtprojekt:
Damit sind wir am Ende des Dokuments angelangt,....
4. Anhang
Abbildung 2: Super BIld
Abbildung 3: Tolle Grafik

Ich habe noch keine Logik gefunden, wann und warum das passiert. Es ist auf jeden Fall 
sehr mühselig, jedes mal ca. 15-30 Minuten investieren zu müssen, um diese Struktur 
wieder gerade zu biegen. Denn das Problem dabei ist: Diese Gliederung/Struktur schlägt 
sich auch auf das Inhaltsverzeichnis nieder. Deshalb suche ich händeringend nach einer 
Abhilfe dieses Problems.

Hilfe!


----------



## BarneyG (24. September 2007)

Hallo, ich habe genau das selbe Problem und versuche es jetzt schon seit mehreren Stunden zu lösen, leider erfolglos. Falls du schon eine Lösung gefunden hast, schreib sie mir bitte. Ich sitze an meiner Diplomarbeit weiß nicht warum meine Dokumentstruktur auf einmal so zerpflückt ist. 
Falls mir sonst einer von euch hier weiterhelfen könnte wäre das auch super!
Gruß Bastian
bastian-m@gmx.net


----------



## Joody (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe neuerdings auch das gleiche Problem wie meine Vorgänger. Anfangs ging alles prima mit der Formatierung, aber seit heute ist meine Dokumentenstruktur defekt...

Habe seitdem Office2007 neu installiert aber half auch nichts.

Über eine Lösung/Tips wäre ich auch sehr dankbar!! 
Johannes


----------



## BarneyG (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi, manchmal klappt es, wenn du zuerst Word öffnest und dann anschließend aus Word heraus deine Datei. Aber wie gesagt nur manchmal! Desweiteren kannst du mein Laden deines Dokumentes ESC drücken während unten in der Statusleiste "Dokument wird formatiert" (oder so ähnlich) steht. 
Sind jetzt beides nicht die super Lösungen, mehr habe ich leider noch nicht herausgefunden.
Gruß Barney


----------



## Joody (11. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.

Deine tipps waren waren sowohl hilf- als auch erfolgreich.  Danke!
Hat mich gestern um den Verstand gebracht (Und das so kurz vor der Abgabe der Diplomarbeit, da kann ich auf solchen nervigen Kram echt verzichten). 

MFG Johannes


----------



## HerrFausK (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit Word2003; es ist eine generelle - sagen wir mal - Besonderheit im Verhalten von Word, die mit der eingeblendeten Dokumentstruktur zusammenhängt, und die mich beinahe zum Wahnsinn getrieben hat.

Sobald die Ansicht -> Dokumentstruktur in Word eingeblendet ist und ein Dokument geöffnet wird, durchsucht Word das Dokument nach Absätzen mit Gliederungsebenen. Diese Gliederungsebenen werden in der Dokumentstruktur angezeigt. Findet Word in einem Dokument vor dem Inhaltsverzeichnis keine Überschrift bzw. keinen Absatz mit Gliederungsebene, führt es einen Autoformat durch und sucht nach Absätzen, die überschriftentypische Eigenschaften aufweisen (kurze Zeile, mit Großbuchstaben beginnend, gefolgt von zwei Absatzendemarken etc.) und weist diesen die Gliederungsebene 1 zu. 

Das automatische Formatieren beim Öffnen tritt nur unter folgenden Bedingungen auf: 

Die Dokumentstruktur ist beim Öffnen des Dokuments eingeblendet;

Für die angehängte Dokumentvorlage ist die Option "Dokumentvorlagen automatisch aktualisieren" aktiviert; die Inhalte der Dokumentvorlage scheinen in diesem Fall keine Rolle zu spielen;

Vor dem Inhaltsverzeichnis steht keine Überschrift bzw. kein Absatz mit Gliederungsebene.
Indem die oben beschriebenen Punkte beachtet werden, kann dieses Verhalten von Word umgangen werden. 

Grüße Herr F aus K


----------



## Gabriele Berlin (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
die hier gestellte Frage ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich möchte trotzdem eine Lösungsmöglichkeit vorstellen.

Wie ihr euch denken könnt, hatte ich das gleiche Problem mit der Dokumentenstruktur. Also habe ich einfach folgendes ausprobiert:

*Schritt 1: *Neue Formatvorlage erstellen

Für meinen Text habe ich folgendes erstellt:

Text normal: Arial, 12pt, Blocksatz, Absatz einfach
Überschrift 1: Arial, 14 pt, Fett, Unterstrichen
Überschrift 2: Arial, 12 pt, Fett
Überschirft 3: Arial, 12 pt, Unterstrichen

Dabei ist es wichtig, bei der Erstellung der Vorlage in dem Feld "Formatvorlage basierend auf" den Standart heraus zu nehmen und "(keine Formatvorlage)" anzuklicken.

*Schritt 2*: Text formatieren

Jetzt auf "Bearbeiten" und "Alles markieren" klicken und für den gesamten Text "Text normal" auswählen. Nun ist der gesamte Text in Arial, 12pt, Blocksatz und einfachen Absatz.

Leider fängt jetzt aber etwas nervige und zeitraubende Arbeit erst an. Denn jetzt muss man Anfang bis Ende des Textes die einzelnen Überschriften markieren und die Formate zuweisen. Aber die Mühe lohnt sich, denn hinterher funktioniert die Sache mit der Dokumentenstruktur auch nach dem Speicher, Schließen und wieder Öffnen des Dokumentes. 

Ich hoffe meine Erklärung war verständlich und hilfreich.

Gabriele


----------



## thomascrown (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hier die Lösung zur Reparatur der Dokumentstruktur (ein VBS Skript):

http://www.kastenmaier.de/vba/vba-word/202-dokumentenstruktur-reparieren#yvComment202

Gruß, thomascrown


----------



## dwolf (21. Juli 2010)

Hier die einfachste Lösung: Alles markieren, dann auf Format, Absatz. Im Kästchen Gliederungsebene auf Textfeld gehen. Dann unten auf OK und alles ist gut... alles wieder aufgräumt und auf seinem Platz


----------



## infobase (15. Oktober 2010)

thomascrown hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier die Lösung zur Reparatur der Dokumentstruktur (ein VBS Skript):
> 
> ...


 
Der oben angegebene Link für das Makro ist nicht mehr gültig. Der neue Link zu meiner Seite ist http://www.kastenmaier.de/2009/01/16/dokumentenstruktur-reparieren/


----------

